# Any rec's for a dupe of MAC's 3N?



## jen77 (Jan 11, 2009)

Any other mac lipsticks that are similar to 3N???


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 11, 2009)

Hue l/s


----------



## TISH1124 (Jan 11, 2009)

I love it too....I have a b/u thank goodness...check around the CCO's they seem to get a lot of NCollection


----------



## duch3ss25 (Jan 11, 2009)

I'd love to know a dupe too since we don't have CCO in Hawaii. I've heard Blankety but it seems different on my pigmented lips anyway. It's such a nice color & consistency, hope MAC re-release it!


----------



## user79 (Jan 11, 2009)

I didn't but it because my MAC 15 Minutes looks nearly identical - but that was LE too. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I don't think Hue is an accurate dupe. The closest from the perm line might be something like Angel.


----------



## dominichulinda (Jan 11, 2009)

Hue= is pretty darn close, but a tiiiiny(I'm talking extremely tiny, because no m.a.c item are the same) bit more on the cooler side while 3n is on the warmer side.


----------



## jen77 (Jan 11, 2009)

Quote:

   Originally Posted by *dominichulinda* 

 
_













Hue= is pretty darn close, but a tiiiiny(I'm talking extremely tiny, because no m.a.c item are the same) bit more on the cooler side while 3n is on the warmer side._

 
WOW that is pretty close. Thanks!


----------



## MissMochaXOXO (Jan 12, 2009)

maybe try Hue with a touch of Angel over it? i think u'd pretty much get exactly 3N.


----------



## anshu7 (Jan 14, 2009)

Another vote for Hue l/s


----------

